# [V] AMD X2 5000+ Black Edition



## OBluefireO (31. März 2010)

Hi,

da ich heute aufgerüstet habe, würde ich meinen* AMD X2 5000+ Black Edition* gerne verkaufen.

Der Prozessor lief bei mir mit einer Vcore von 1,392V problemlos mit 3100Mhz. 
Ich weiße also ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass er von mir übertaktet wurde. 
Aber wäre macht das nicht bei einer Black Edition!    

CPU wurde am 07.02.2008 bei Mindfactory gekauft. Eine Kopie der Rechnung ist vorhanden und wird gegebenfalls als Beweis beigelegt. 

Bei entsprechenden Bewertungen bin ich auch gerne bereit, erst die Ware zu versenden, dann kann von Euch der Prozessor gerne erst auf Funktionstüchtigkeit getestet werden. 

Angebote kommen bitte von Euch.

BILD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Longtom (31. März 2010)

Was willst du für die CPU haben ?


----------



## OBluefireO (1. April 2010)

Nicht zu viel, bin ja auch froh wenn sie nicht bei mir im Schrank rumliegt!   

Mach mal ein Angebot, was du bereit wärst zu zahlen!


----------



## flobi (1. April 2010)

Wie weit geht den der Takt hoch?


----------



## Longtom (1. April 2010)

Wenn du nicht sagst was du verlangst ,schmeiß ich mal 25€ in den Raum .


----------



## OBluefireO (1. April 2010)

Steht oben, ich hatte ihn mit einer Vcore von 1,392V mit 3100 Mhz betrieben.

Machen wir 27€ und wir haben einen Deal! 

Gruß


----------

